# Halloween Club and Aahs Los Angeles $12 gets you $25 -next 15 hours , 240 coupons



## linda310

Groupon has a deal for the next 15 hours, spend $12 and get coupon for $25 at HALLOWEEN CLUB and Aahs (Los Angeles and Las Vegas). You save 52%. Only 240 coupons left. Groupon emails great deals everyday and this one happens to be Halloween related. You have to buy coupon from Groupon and print it.

IF you use my link, I get a $10 credit.


http://www.groupon.com/r/uu7290457



$12Buy Value
$25Discount
52%You Save
$13 Buy it for a friend! 
Time Left To Buy
15 hours
42 minutes
49 seconds
333 bought 


0600 267 more needed to get the deal


----------



## Jottle

So upset that I missed this!


----------



## Jottle

If anyone bought an extra groupon for this that they may not use, please Private message me. I'd gladly paypal you the cost if you would send me a pdf copy of the groupon. I wanted to get in on this deal ASAP, but I was a day late. Please help if you can.


----------

